# Pasture Questions for a Newbie



## Sledgurl (10 mo ago)

Hello, I just joined this community, and hopefully will get a lot of support with my new endeavor of getting some pastures back to life?

I'm moving back to Helena in about a week, bringing my horse in-tow. I've always had her boarded elsewhere, up until my move to Helena. 

Unfortunately, timing is awful, as I should have things ready, but I won't be able to begin tackling for a good month. Knowing zero about this topic, I've been trying to educate myself as much as possible.

I've only seen the property once, so it's hard knowing exactly what I need to do at this point?

Once we get settled, I will have the extension service come out, taking soil samples for starter's. 

Having two separate fields is great for setting up rotational grazing, but I need to know the basics first...

I feed my horse orchard grass, as I find alfalfa makes her too ornery, but noted about 75% of hay in Montana is alfalfa. Hmmmmm, can I integrate Orchard into my fields, versus alfalfa? 

Also, being high desert the grasses die off during winter months, where I'm moving from, the grass is viable during winter months. So obviously this changes things for nutrition?

Geez, I feel like I'm rambling on. I have so many questions, I guess I'm having a hard time conveying them!?

Being I will be getting a late start, and won't have irrigation set up initially, as there are issues with the watering system, and being the water has aresenic in it, I need to figure out some sort of reverse osmosis system of sort? I've seen seed out there, being drought resistant, will it work?

Also, I read the seed needs planted ¹/⁴" down. We have a tractor, but no implements for doing so. Are there locations offering rentals?

One other question, I guess I should have asked at the beginning of my post. These where utilized pastures prior, but I believe they haven't been used for a number of years. How can I tell if they might still be viable?


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Welcome hope someone more local to your location will jump in. As the location is all important to what will grow easiest. Being in California I have no clue. If the locals say to late to plant grazing your horse should be possible. Check with locals as well as extension service about harmful plants. But with lots of good stuff, any horse worth having should not try eating the bad stuff as long as there is plenty of good stuff. But I never had any fancy purebreds, just good cow working horses. But horses seem to have a habit of doing things to make you work harder. Just plane wise guys in general.

The not having been used in years may give you lots of old dry matter that keeps new plants shaded out. If this is the case mowing may be needed to get more growth. Good luck.


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Lots more to choose from than orchard grass and alfalfa. For non-commercial use, a cheap old (sub $1,000) grain/seed drill will do a good job of getting many species into your soil.


----------



## Rrueda (Jan 10, 2019)

You sound anxious. And it is OK to be, just write things down and start establishing what are the priorities. You are going to be fine.


----------

